# Tiger Beetles! (길앞잡이)



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

I found a bunch of Tiger Beetles in a field around our church today. Here are videos. Enjoy.  

Just the field and I.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

Me talking.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## agent A (Jun 24, 2012)

i can't view any of them


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 24, 2012)

Me either


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

Oops, I made them private! I will change that.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 24, 2012)

Same here :huh:


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

OK, now you guys can probably see them.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 24, 2012)

I can. In my backyard (which is a huge forest) I cant find any insects unless I flip rocks!! Praying mantids are almost non-existent here. I see deer in my yard more than praying mantids.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

mutrok4040 said:


> I can. In my backyard (which is a huge forest) I cant find any insects unless I flip rocks!! Praying mantids are almost non-existent here. I see deer in my yard more than praying mantids.


Where do you live? Chinese Mantids live just about every where that has tall grass without pesticides.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 24, 2012)

North Georgia.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

mutrok4040 said:


> North Georgia.


There should be Chinese Mantids there but I do not know. Oh, and if you want to find Chinese Mantids you should go into tall grass in a field with lots of grasshoppers and other insects.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

I think these Tiger Beetles are _*Cicindela rufiventris. I will ask on BugGuid.net. *_


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 25, 2012)

Three of them escaped today. No worry it will be very easy to catch more of these because they are very common. I put burger meat in their containers and they ate some of it. I found out that their bite will not hurt me. I wish I knew that when I lost that one Tiger Beetle because I could have easily caught it when ran out of the container! The other two were lost because the wind blew of the lid of one of the containers. I kept them in the sun for a few minutes and it got steaming hot in their containers but they were alright. So I have two Tiger Beetles. They like to squeeze into cracks and go under things. I will post pictures of them soon.


----------



## ismart (Jun 26, 2012)

Caught this little guy in Connecticut last weekend.


----------



## agent A (Jun 26, 2012)

ismart said:


> Caught this little guy in Connecticut last weekend.


U went to Connecticut without telling me??


----------



## ismart (Jun 26, 2012)

agent A said:


> U went to Connecticut without telling me??


I go to Connecticut quite often. My sister lives in Sherman.


----------



## agent A (Jun 26, 2012)

ismart said:


> I go to Connecticut quite often. My sister lives in Sherman.


oh next time u come stop by my place


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 29, 2012)

OK, I am sorry I did not post these pictures soon. I let them all go because I was not sure if they were doing alright. I would love to keep them like

!These Tiger Beetles seems to be Cicindela rufiventris_._

http://www.npwrc.usg.../tigb/nc/74.htm

http://bugguide.net/node/view/8991

http://www.americani...ufiventris.html


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------

